# Entering the world of tying.



## Miguel Cervantes

I caught the fever, what can I say?? Spent some time last August with my buddy Bitteroot and he gave me some good tips to correct my pitiful casting techniques. Every since then I have wanted to get started tying flies in preparation for this springs fishing season. I couldn't find a tying platform that was portable and fit the needs of what I had locked into my brain, so I did the next best thing, I started building one. It is 24" w x 20"d. The drawer slides are full extension so I can access everything inside. The only obstacle I had planned on having a 3/4" thick drawer front but the cam lock I bought wouldn't allow for that kind of depth. If I do this again I'll plan around that problem. But for my first run at building one this will suffice.

Sorry for not starting from the beginning, but here's the pics of what I have accomplished so far today. I wanted a shallow drawer to hold my tools and materials that would be used on my platform when I took it with me. I still have to install my dowels and drill the holes on the side boards for my accessories, then I'll ease all of the corners with a small radius bit and my router. I plan on putting a clear poly coat on the finished product so it remains a light color.


----------



## fredw

Looking good!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

You have skills!!!! Only one problem I can see, if you're anything like me you'll need 50 times that much space for your materials. That bench is really nice good job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> You have skills!!!! Only one problem I can see, if you're anything like me you'll need 50 times that much space for your materials. That bench is really nice good job.


 
I have a Cabelas bag for the bulk of the stuff I don't use regularly..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

That looks really good.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I've got 5 16"x12"x8"deep storage containers full to the top but I've just about got everything but rooster necks but I don't tye dry flies so hopefully I won't need to expand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've got 5 16"x12"x8"deep storage containers full to the top but I've just about got everything but rooster necks but I don't tye dry flies so hopefully I won't need to expand.


 
I can see where this hobby is going to turn into an out of control obsession real quick. Hopefully I'll have a permanant desk for all of the heavy storage down the road.


----------



## NCHillbilly

That looks great! Fancy, too. I just use the computer table and a couple rubbermaid tubs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks great! Fancy, too. I just use the computer table and a couple rubbermaid tubs.


 
I'm headed to Hobby Lobby tomorrow to see if they have some really low profile containers for the drawer. If not it'll be zip lok bags for the supplies. Plus, I suspect HL will have a lot of other goodies I can use for tying..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I found a lead on a smaller rustic style roll top desk for the permanent home model. Even got the go ahead from the warden,,,,,err,,,,,,,,wife. I'm gonna check it out this weekend..


----------



## Paymaster

Welcome to the addiction! Just wait until you catch a fish on something you tyed! Then you will be hooked for life(pun intended). Man! that is some fine woodwork.Congrats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's the rolltop I found. They're asking $135, but I think I can get it for a little less.. This should work good for a home platform..


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the rolltop I found. They're asking $135, but I think I can get it for a little less.. This should work good for a home platform..
> View attachment 585535



sweet!!! You can never have enough drawers! You gonna strip it or repaint it? I'm having issues with my black desk making things hard to see. Wish i had bought a natural wood or white.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> sweet!!! You can never have enough drawers! You gonna strip it or repaint it? I'm having issues with my black desk making things hard to see. Wish i had bought a natural wood or white.


 
Nope the wife likes it just the way it is. I noticed project mats at hobby lobby that were a real light grey. I may get a couple of those to put on the work surfact that won't show when the top is closed.

Here's a progress pic of the portable platform. Got all of the holes drilled and dowels in, sanded down and now it just needs a clear coat of satin poly and the carrying handle installed on the back side. More pics to come this afternoon or evening.


----------



## Nitram4891

Very nice!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The poly is done, the carrying handle is on the back side. Got her loaded up, even added some magnetic strips to each sides tool rail. Now all I need is for UPS to deliver my vise..


----------



## Keebs

Too bad I don't have any guinea's to contribute to your collection of feathers.......
But it sure looks good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Keebs said:


> Too bad I don't have any guinea's to contribute to your collection of feathers.......
> But it sure looks good!!


 
I gotta round up all of my chicken, guinea raisin friends. I also know where a peacock farm is about 6 miles from here. Gonna be talkin to those folks for sure..


----------



## Paymaster

Hey you are coming along great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Paymaster said:


> Hey you are coming along great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Now we just need a Fly Tying Gatherin one saturday so I can bring this rig and get some pointers, plus make some new friends..


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

That looks much better than my bass pro plastic bag full of thread, hackle, and other fly tying goodies. Take's me longer to hunt down the materials for a pattern than it does to tie it.


----------



## Paymaster

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now we just need a Fly Tying Gatherin one saturday so I can bring this rig and get some pointers, plus make some new friends..



Yes indeed!


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The poly is done, the carrying handle is on the back side. Got her loaded up, even added some magnetic strips to each sides tool rail. Now all I need is for UPS to deliver my vise..



While your waiting on UPS to bring the vise, you could build a second one of those for me!!! 

That thing is SWEET!!  Good job messican!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> While your waiting on UPS to bring the vise, you could build a second one of those for me!!!
> 
> That thing is SWEET!! Good job messican!


 
IF I build another one I already have some refined ideas in my head to improve on it a little. Next time I'd like to work with some cherry wood also. I got a drill press out of this one, maybe if I do another one I can finagle a thickness planer and a dovetail jig to add to my wood working tools...


----------



## Jeff C.

Very Nice MIGI wouldn't mind tying a fly, but don't have those wood workin' skills or tools...

Oh yeah....I'll keep my eyes open for some BF hair fer ya!!!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

Anybody can tie a fly..Just Do It....!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The vise came in today, plus I found a bargain on a magnifying lamp at Office Max for $20. Tonight I'm gonna try my hand at a Griffeth Gnat or two.


----------



## jsullivan03

Lookin pretty sweet man!!!


----------



## FlyDawg72

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The vise came in today, plus I found a bargain on a magnifying lamp at Office Max for $20. Tonight I'm gonna try my hand at a Griffeth Gnat or two.


 
now THAT is a sexy setup! How you like the vise?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

FlyDawg72 said:


> now THAT is a sexy setup! How you like the vise?


 
I'll let you know tonight. It's close to seven pounds, so at the very least if I get frustrated I can use it to create new door openings in the sheetrock..


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll let you know tonight. It's close to seven pounds, so at the very least if I get frustrated I can use it to create new door openings in the sheetrock..



Wait till you have the thread break right at the end of finishing a good looking fly...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> Wait till you have the thread break right at the end of finishing a good looking fly...


 
Well, it's not good lookin, but it's my version of a first attempt at a grifeth gnat with a little strike indicator color on it's back. this is gonna take lots of practice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gatorb said:


> very nice looking rig Miguel. i wish mine looked that good. LOL.......but it gets me by for the 3 months i tie a lot. show us your progress as you start tying.


 Well, my next one was gonna be a Wooly booger, to give my eyes and arms a break. Then half way through it I discovered I didn't have any lead thread or black saddle hackle. It turned out to be a read-headed wooly worm instead. I did have the marabou for the fluff. 

I guess a run to BPS to gather some materials is going to happen at some point this week..


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, my next one was gonna be a Wooly booger, to give my eyes and arms a break. Then half way through it I discovered I didn't have any lead thread or black saddle hackle. It turned out to be a read-headed wooly worm instead. I did have the marabou for the fluff.
> 
> I guess a run to BPS to gather some materials is going to happen at some point this week..



Just buy one of everything to be on the safe side! 
Excellent start there, Bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

rhbama3 said:


> Just buy one of everything to be on the safe side!
> Excellent start there, Bro!


 
Thanks bro. Here's the redheaded wooly worm. (I guess you just start makin stuff up when you don't have what you need)


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess a run to BPS to gather some materials is going to happen at some point this week..



And so it begins!


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks bro. Here's the redheaded wooly worm. (I guess you just start makin stuff up when you don't have what you need)
> 
> View attachment 586308



Not to bad for improvisation!  And yes, some funny things come out of being in the midst of a fly and realizing you are missing something.  That actually looks kind of like the egg sucking leach I tie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> And so it begins!


 




Gatorb said:


> do you trout fish or mainly warm-water fish?


 
Both. I love trout fishing, but time isn't on my side usually.



jsullivan03 said:


> Not to bad for improvisation! And yes, some funny things come out of being in the midst of a fly and realizing you are missing something. That actually looks kind of like the egg sucking leach I tie.


 
Incredible Jamie. One day bro'. One day. I can tell already that this is a dexterity hobby. Once I've gone through a couple hundred of these tiny critters maybe my fingers will be accustom to the tedeous regime. I see I need to use a light background when taking pictures of these things. 

I have found the marabou, hurl and chenile easy to work with. The hackle is going to take some getting use to.


----------



## jsullivan03

You'll break several hackles before you get accustomed to it.  Trust me.  Wait till you learn to tie softhackles or work with starling feathers .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> You'll break several hackles before you get accustomed to it. Trust me. Wait till you learn to tie softhackles or work with starling feathers .


 
Yeah, broke two just trying to get that sloppy gnat tied...
That was my first breather and count to ten episode. I'm not ready for sheetrock repair just yet..


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, broke two just trying to get that sloppy gnat tied...
> That was my first breather and count to ten episode. I'm not ready for sheetrock repair just yet..



once you learn how much stress you can put on the feather, it isn't so bad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> once you learn how much stress you can put on the feather, it isn't so bad.


 
Does it become more enjoyable when the stress is on the hackle and not on you?


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it become more enjoyable when the stress is on the hackle and not on you?



thats what the whiskey is for! After a few of those, you don't have anymore stress.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Gatorb said:


> Roadkill and hunting is your friend as well...next dead rabbit you see on the road, grab it. fine fur from face, neck, and ears, makes great dubbing. ive used opossom hair for dubbing too. lol, it works for some flies you want a real thick and wiry dubbing.
> save a mallard wing or 2 each year. neck hackle feathers from all the ducks....wood duck wing feathers
> turkey quills have a lot of uses
> all your large quilled duck feathers need to be saved. learn to cut the biots for some of your tails and what not in some of your flies.
> of course save some deer tails and get some dyes. and cut you a few chunks of deer hide/fur for spinning deer hair on some of your poppers and other bass flies.
> im just cheap and try to use the stuff i find and kill for materials and saves me trips to the store and its pretty fun tying and catching fish on stuff you came up with.
> 
> oh yeah and all kind of your small electrical junk you've got piled in the basement or garage that doesnt work has good small diameter copper wire you can use for lots of different things...
> 
> ....then raid your wifes craft stuff (if she's into that kind of junk). and youll think of tons of other stuff.


 
I like the way you think.



jsullivan03 said:


> thats what the whiskey is for! After a few of those, you don't have anymore stress.


 
I especially like the way you think.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Gatorb said:


> Roadkill and hunting is your friend as well...next dead rabbit you see on the road, grab it. fine fur from face, neck, and ears, makes great dubbing. ive used opossom hair for dubbing too. lol, it works for some flies you want a real thick and wiry dubbing.
> save a mallard wing or 2 each year. neck hackle feathers from all the ducks....wood duck wing feathers
> turkey quills have a lot of uses
> all your large quilled duck feathers need to be saved. learn to cut the biots for some of your tails and what not in some of your flies.
> of course save some deer tails and get some dyes. and cut you a few chunks of deer hide/fur for spinning deer hair on some of your poppers and other bass flies.
> im just cheap and try to use the stuff i find and kill for materials and saves me trips to the store and its pretty fun tying and catching fish on stuff you came up with.
> 
> oh yeah and all kind of your small electrical junk you've got piled in the basement or garage that doesnt work has good small diameter copper wire you can use for lots of different things...
> 
> ....then raid your wifes craft stuff (if she's into that kind of junk). and youll think of tons of other stuff.


 
Idiotic as it sounds, I've plucked hackle from a live rooster on a dare from my uncle. I didn't walk away without a memory, but I did walk away with some good tying material. 

The things a man will do to for his pride and a fly.


----------



## MadDawg51

jsullivan03 said:


> thats what the whiskey is for! After a few of those, you don't have anymore stress.



It's Gin.  But the same effect.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MadDawg51 said:


> It's Gin. But the same effect.


 
So tyin is an alcoholic hobby. If I'd have known that I would have gotten into it years ago!!!


----------



## fish hawk

I just entered the world of tying also Miguel.I started with foam stuff though.I have tied up a bunch of terrestrials such as foam spiders,beetles and such for bream.I mostly warm water fish but do love me some trout fishing also,haven't gotten advanced enough for trout flies.Heres a few topwater foam bugs I tied for bass,i dont really know what I'm doing just winging it and watching you tube videos  also does anyone have a pattern for a green caterpillar.I was up at Smith Creek last spring and the Trout were tearing those things up!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fish hawk said:


> I just entered the world of tying also Miguel.I started with foam stuff though.I have tied up a bunch of terrestrials such as foam spiders,beetles and such for bream.I mostly warm water fish but do love me some trout fishing also,haven't gotten advanced enough for trout flies.Heres a few topwater foam bugs I tied for bass,i dont really know what I'm doing just winging it and watching you tube videos  also does anyone have a pattern for a green caterpillar.I was up at Smith Creek last spring and the Trout were tearing those things up!!!


 
Fish Hawk , those are some great lookin bugs. I bet you'll have a blast here soon the way the waters warmin up. Question on the green catapillars, how big were they?? I bet JSullivan has a catapillar or two in his collection.


----------



## fish hawk

The catapillars were probably around 2 inches long their abouts,I noticed them dropping off in the water and when I cleaned some of the trout i caught they had a gut full of em.Beautiful bench by the way Miguel.We always have a spring trip up to unicoi and I wanted to tie some b-4 then,the mountains sure are beautiful in June


----------



## Bitteroot

Looking good Hugh....you need to come to the house and hook up with Tightliner and me.... HE can show you some great techniques for tying tiny!  I can show you where I keep the George Dickle....and how not to store your tying equipment so the dang mice won't attack it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

fish hawk said:


> The catapillars were probably around 2 inches long their abouts,I noticed them dropping off in the water and when I cleaned some of the trout i caught they had a gut full of em.Beautiful bench by the way Miguel.We always have a spring trip up to unicoi and I wanted to tie some b-4 then,the mountains sure are beautiful in June


 
Yeah, I was up there last July I believe, doing a little camping and harrassing UnicoiDawg. I'm not too impressed with the camp sights there, nor the amount of overfishing that has occured around that place. I'm more of a get off in the thick stuff where folks don't go, kind of trout fisherman.



Bitteroot said:


> Looking good Hugh....you need to come to the house and hook up with Tightliner and me.... HE can show you some great techniques for tying tiny! I can show you where I keep the George Dickle....and how not to store your tying equipment so the dang mice won't attack it!!!


 
We need to do that for sure..


----------



## yaknfish

Were the green caterpillars floating or sinking. One of my first flies was a Wooly Worm, tied yellow and green to look like a Catawba Worm. Tore 'em up.

Miguel, that's a great looking tying bench. And you will really like the Peak Vise. I like mine a lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

yaknfish said:


> Were the green caterpillars floating or sinking. One of my first flies was a Wooly Worm, tied yellow and green to look like a Catawba Worm. Tore 'em up.
> 
> Miguel, that's a great looking tying bench. And you will really like the Peak Vise. I like mine a lot.


 
Thanks yaknfish. I read a good many reviews on it, and only saw one negative review, and the best I can tell from his comments is that he was an idiot... Plus JSullivan put his seal of approval on it, which was close enough for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

The green worm inspired me. Now I just have to figure out how to get my camera to focus on these tiny critters.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The green worm inspired me. Now I just have to figure out how to get my camera to focus on these tiny critters.
> 
> View attachment 586371




Use your macro setting on your camera.


----------



## Bitteroot

jsullivan03 said:


> Use your macro setting on your camera.




ssshhhhh... he thinks it's his eye sight....


----------



## jsullivan03

Bitteroot said:


> ssshhhhh... he thinks it's his eye sight....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> ssshhhhh... he thinks it's his eye sight....


 
Shush it knucklehead. 

I just tied another one and put it on macro.
No better...


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it knucklehead.
> 
> I just tied another one and put it on macro.
> No better...



buy a new camera?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> buy a new camera?


 
I just need to tie really really big flies...


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just need to tie really really big flies...



hmmm....bet they catch really big fish!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> hmmm....bet they catch really big fish!!


 
I've got a treble gaff with about an 8 ounce weight on it for roping fish up when pier fishing. I'll see what I can come up with. Should be able to cast that one about a mile..


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a treble gaff with about an 8 ounce weight on it for roping fish up when pier fishing. I'll see what I can come up with. Should be able to cast that one about a mile..



I've gotten a 2/0 hook stuck in my shoulder when fly fishing the surf and it didn't feel too good, but that one would take your head clean off!


----------



## fish hawk

yaknfish said:


> Were the green caterpillars floating or sinking. One of my first flies was a Wooly Worm, tied yellow and green to look like a Catawba Worm. Tore 'em up.


 Floating,but not for long.They were skinny not near as fat as a catawba worm.
Miguel your camera is focusing in on stuff in the background,try and isolate the fly a little more with a plain wall for a background and back the camera up just a tad.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> I've gotten a 2/0 hook stuck in my shoulder when fly fishing the surf and it didn't feel too good, but that one would take your head clean off!


 
It would take a bohemoth of a rod to even cast it...


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It would take a bohemoth of a rod to even cast it...


----------



## yaknfish

Tying bigger flies isn't a bad idea. Bass and saltwater flies are a hoot to tie. Big hooks, garish colors, easier to see and manipulate. Great tying practice, IMO. And they are fun to fish. 

Next time you're at the fuzz and feathers store, pick up a soft bodied or cork popper kit or two. Dayglo green bodies, rubber legs, googly eyes. I've been painting mine with crazy colors of nail polish. No mess or clean up. 

When your eyes are crossing and your hands are cramping up from tying itty bitty trout flies, tie some 4" feathers onto a #1 hook. Great confidence builder.


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> Looking good Hugh....you need to come to the house and hook up with Tightliner and me.... HE can show you some great techniques for tying tiny!  I can show you where I keep the George Dickle....and how not to store your tying equipment so the dang mice won't attack it!!!



I talked with Bitter this morning and talked about you (were your ears burning?) and tying/fishin. I've not had much chance to lurk on the forum lately but thought I'd chime in. Great lookin set-up BTW.

If we can shake free soon, you should plan on coming up and we can have a good tyeing session. Lately all I've been doing is some shrimp patterns for a trip to the coast in search of the reds. Alot of my patterns and techniques are kinda non traditional (there are a few posted in the pattern thread). So........ Mull it over, you are most welcome to come up and spend some quality time in the man cave. Better yet, season is closed in Ga., so we could haul up to my place on the Hiwassee in NC. It is a non designated stream open year round. All private water, non-stocked, with plenty of BIG wild fish. 

Later.....................................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Tightliner said:


> I talked with Bitter this morning and talked about you (were your ears burning?) and tying/fishin. I've not had much chance to lurk on the forum lately but thought I'd chime in. Great lookin set-up BTW.
> 
> If we can shake free soon, you should plan on coming up and we can have a good tyeing session. Lately all I've been doing is some shrimp patterns for a trip to the coast in search of the reds. Alot of my patterns and techniques are kinda non traditional (there are a few posted in the pattern thread). So........ Mull it over, you are most welcome to come up and spend some quality time in the man cave. Better yet, season is closed in Ga., so we could haul up to my place on the Hiwassee in NC. It is a non designated stream open year round. All private water, non-stocked, with plenty of BIG wild fish.
> 
> Later.....................................


 
I like the way you're thinkin..


----------



## luv2drum

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it knucklehead.
> 
> I just tied another one and put it on macro.
> No better...



Are you shooting the camera freehanded or on a tripod? 
I had to use a tripod to hold mine steady enough.
Great looking setup.


----------



## Bitteroot

luv2drum said:


> Are you shooting the camera freehanded or on a tripod?
> I had to use a tripod to hold mine steady enough.
> Great looking setup.



yea.. when you get to be his age.. you're a lil shaky....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> yea.. when you get to be his age.. you're a lil shaky....


 
You don't realize just how shakey till you see your hands under that million power magnifying lamp. Sheesh, could they make these hooks any smaller??


----------



## Tightliner

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't realize just how shakey till you see your hands under that million power magnifying lamp. Sheesh, could they make these hooks any smaller??



Come on up and we'll practice on 20's-24's, thats my bread-n-butter, particularly on emerger patterns. I'll even lend U a pair of my Coke bottom nerd glasses! A little malted hand anti-shake could be in order too (for medicinal purpose only). If we decide to fish, Bitter probably has an extra set of outriggers for wading (I'm sorry, should I say gracefully swimming)! We'll draw straws to see who fishes down stream to man the throw rope. He tells me that he is practcing hard for his audition for the 2011 fall debut of "Dancing With The Fish".

Later........................................


----------



## jsullivan03

Tightliner said:


> Come on up and we'll practice on 20's-24's, thats my bread-n-butter, particularly on emerger patterns. I'll even lend U a pair of my Coke bottom nerd glasses! A little malted hand anti-shake could be in order too (for medicinal purpose only). If we decide to fish, Bitter probably has an extra set of outriggers for wading (I'm sorry, should I say gracefully falling/swimming)! We'll draw straws to see who fishes down stream to man the throw rope.
> 
> Later........................................



lowest I tie is 18's!  I can't even tell what I tied onto the hook on 20's and smaller.  Flies that small are better off being bought.


----------



## Paymaster

I am tying some size 22s right now. Thank goodness for lighted magnifiers.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I refuse to go below #18s nowadays. I used to tie to sell many years ago, and an order for 10 dozen #22 blue-winged olives about made me rip my hair out, and I invented several creative, useful adjectives. You can't see those little dandruff-flake flies on the water anyway. If a fish is that persnickity, I'll just let them be and go some where that they'll hit # 14s.


----------



## Tightliner

To be honest, its much easier for me to tie small bugs than bigger ones. My buggers tend to look pretty shabby and spinning hair drive me crazy. I'm ashamed to admit it, but guess where my mouse patterns come from (probably Taiwan )? If it aint quick, I tend to stay away from it. Simplicity catches fish as well as "shadow box" flies as long as you hit the size, color and the elements of the life cycle that trigger the strike. 

It hurts much less to break off a 1 minute tie than a time consuming, picture perfect work of art. Walking into a feeding lane to retreve a fly can break your trip (particularly during magic hour where every second of day light is priceless). Around our parts, good hatched tend to be short lived and and every second that a fly is not on the water is dead time. 

Again, this is JMHO.

Later..................................................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Well, found something on the garage wall that looked sort of like this fella, (except more in focus) so I thought I'd break out the electron microscope and tie my version of one.



Then I thought I'd make another shot at the 2" green worm hatch.



Looks like I'm gonna have to break out the big camera for these close ups, the small one just doesn't know what to focus on..


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm gonna have to break out the big camera for these close ups, the small one just doesn't know what to focus on..



i'm not too sure if it knows how to focus at all.


----------



## FlyDawg72

jsullivan03 said:


> i'm not too sure if it knows how to focus at all.



Speaking of FOCUSING... Himey seems pretty FOCUSED on the GON board since it got a little slow at our office... 

Notice the trout calendar... and the flybox on the desk...


----------



## jsullivan03

FlyDawg72 said:


> Speaking of FOCUSING... Himey seems pretty FOCUSED on the GON board since it got a little slow at our office...
> 
> Notice the trout calendar... and the flybox on the desk...


----------



## Paymaster

Tightliner said:


> To be honest, its much easier for me to tie small bugs than bigger ones. My buggers tend to look pretty shabby and spinning hair drive me crazy. I'm ashamed to admit it, but guess where my mouse patterns come from (probably Taiwan )? If it aint quick, I tend to stay away from it. Simplicity catches fish as well as "shadow box" flies as long as you hit the size, color and the elements of the life cycle that trigger the strike.
> 
> It hurts much less to break off a 1 minute tie than a time consuming, picture perfect work of art. Walking into a feeding lane to retreve a fly can break your trip (particularly during magic hour where every second of day light is priceless). Around our parts, good hatched tend to be short lived and and every second that a fly is not on the water is dead time.
> 
> Again, this is JMHO.
> 
> Later..................................................




Spinning deer hair is my biggest problem in tying. Just can't get that stuff to behave. I bum muddlers off friends. Some day I will sit down with someone that spins hair well and have them coach me correctly.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, found something on the garage wall that looked sort of like this fella, (except more in focus) so I thought I'd break out the electron microscope and tie my version of one.



Here ya go Messican...

My vise w/ the new add ons (trash catcher and profile plate)







And a few stonefly patterns i've been tying tonight to try out on Sunday.
















my camera seems to work ok


----------



## Jarred

Luck


----------



## Huntervationist

Miguel, I Love your set up, nice job, and welcome to worlds most addictive habit(i mean hobby)!!!!!!  I have had my peak for almost 2 years now, and still dont have a single bad thing to say about it.
I have a list of commercial chicken farmer's across the state if you would like me to send it to you.....the eternal quest for hackle!!!!









jsullivan03 said:


> my camera seems to work ok


what kinda camera you using? mine looks horrible when i try to get that tight a shot!!


----------



## jsullivan03

Huntervationist said:


> what kinda camera you using? mine looks horrible when i try to get that tight a shot!!



Olympus Stylus 850 SW


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> Here ya go Messican...
> 
> My vise w/ the new add ons (trash catcher and profile plate)
> 
> 
> 
> And a few stonefly patterns i've been tying tonight to try out on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my camera seems to work ok


 
Now you're just showing off..



Huntervationist said:


> Miguel, I Love your set up, nice job, and welcome to worlds most addictive habit(i mean hobby)!!!!!! I have had my peak for almost 2 years now, and still dont have a single bad thing to say about it.
> I have a list of commercial chicken farmer's across the state if you would like me to send it to you.....the eternal quest for hackle!!!!
> 
> what kinda camera you using? mine looks horrible when i try to get that tight a shot!!


 
I appreciate it HV. It is sure enough addictive. Lately I've been tying fantasy fly's that I just make up out of my head. Should be interesting to see if anything will bite them or just look at them and go "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's a few I tied the other night.


 I'm callin this one my red wasp


 This one was tied just for the fun of it. It's a monster.


Midge


green catapillar


Long tail brown wooly booger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Got bored, so I took an old dirty jighead and tried my hand at it. I am limited on colors of marabou and chenille right now, but I figured it would be good practice none the less. I'll have to say, there's not much to a crappie jig compared to some of the other flies. I figured a little gold bling right behind the jighead might give it a little sump'n sump'n...


----------



## fredw

*Jamey*

Where did you get the trash collector and profile plate?


----------



## jsullivan03

fredw said:


> Where did you get the trash collector and profile plate?



I have a friend that is set up as a dealer for Peak Vises.


----------



## FlyDawg72

jsullivan03 said:


> i have a friend that is set up as a dealer for peak vises.



peak vises rule!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Learnin to combine a few more materials. I'll get serious about this soon and start tying traditional patterns..


----------



## jsullivan03

jsullivan03 said:


> I have a friend that is set up as a dealer for Peak Vises.





FlyDawg72 said:


> peak vises rule!



Speak of the devil and he shall appear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

It's a horrible pic, but here's my first run at a Copper John. Still got some refining to do on the technique on this one. Any tips with these little critters are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jsullivan03

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a horrible pic, but here's my first run at a Copper John. Still got some refining to do on the technique on this one. Any tips with these little critters are greatly appreciated.




Try tying it a little less blurry, or quit wading in the creek before you try and take a picture.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

jsullivan03 said:


> Try tying it a little less blurry, or quit wading in the creek before you try and take a picture.


 

That's it, I'm tying too blurry. And all this time I thought it was my camera...


----------



## luv2drum

Looking good.  Now, put your first couple of flies aside to compare to in about a year. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Colin's first try at tying. I think the boy's gonna be real good.


----------



## Jeff C.

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Colin's first try at tying. I think the boy's gonna be real good.
> 
> View attachment 588275
> 
> View attachment 588276
> 
> View attachment 588277
> 
> View attachment 588278




Man...he's focused!!! He'll have it down in no time...great job for his first one!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Jeff C. said:


> Man...he's focused!!! He'll have it down in no time...great job for his first one!!!


 
I think I'm gonna just get him to tie all of mine. Much less stress..Plus it keeps him busy.


----------



## rhbama3

Awesome job, Collin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Here's his second one.


----------



## Bitteroot

Nooooo... this is a crappie jig free zone....RH has struck again...!!


Wait.. if Collin can do all the trying..All we have to do is fish and place orders....THIS may work out well!

Great job lil buddy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Bitteroot said:


> Nooooo... this is a crappie jig free zone....RH has struck again...!!
> 
> 
> Wait.. if Collin can do all the trying..All we have to do is fish and place orders....THIS may work out well!
> 
> Great job lil buddy!!


 
He's excited about it and wants to tie a slew of them. That's all I care about. Heck of a lot better than him exercising his thumbs on the x-box..


----------



## rhbama3

Bitteroot said:


> Nooooo... this is a crappie jig free zone....RH has struck again...!!
> 
> 
> Wait.. if Collin can do all the trying..All we have to do is fish and place orders....THIS may work out well!
> 
> Great job lil buddy!!



Well, give me a jig tying/lure making forum and i'll leave you water beaters alone! 
 I just assembled 12 rainbow/brown trout minnow lures that i'll use with my ULTRALIGHT at some point in the future! Gasp!!! May even add some wigglers, hooks, and split-shot.


----------



## rhbama3

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's excited about it and wants to tie a slew of them. That's all I care about. Heck of a lot better than him exercising his thumbs on the x-box..



Well, he should get a little sumpin' in the mail by friday.


----------



## FlyDawg72

rhbama3 said:


> Well, he should get a little sumpin' in the mail by friday.



Bama, how's your vise working out? You LOVE it ?


----------



## Bitteroot

rhbama3 said:


> Well, he should get a little sumpin' in the mail by friday.




If it has a Blue Grass CD you were gonna send me a year ago in it.. can we get it forwarded to Sugar Valley....


----------



## Tightliner

Bitteroot said:


> If it has a Blue Grass CD you were gonna send me a year ago in it.. can we get it forwarded to Sugar Valley....



By poney express maybe? They are Wayyyyyyyyyyyy behind times in the valley. 

Later..................................


----------



## rhbama3

FlyDawg72 said:


> Bama, how's your vise working out? You LOVE it ?


Yes!!! 
The differences between a cheap stationary and a good rotary are staggering! I've tied about 6 dozen jigs on it already. 


Bitteroot said:


> If it has a Blue Grass CD you were gonna send me a year ago in it.. can we get it forwarded to Sugar Valley....


I don't remember you wanting one! 
PM me your addy and i'll burn one tonight.


----------



## Bitteroot

rhbama3 said:


> Yes!!!
> The differences between a cheap stationary and a good rotary are staggering! I've tied about 6 dozen jigs on it already.
> 
> I don't remember you wanting one!
> PM me your addy and i'll burn one tonight.



stay off the clear cider... 

I think you said it was one from your sister?


----------



## rhbama3

Bitteroot said:


> stay off the clear cider...
> 
> I think you said it was one from your sister?



Naw, it was a girlfriend i used to have before she ran off/back to her ex-husband. I guess i couldn't overcome his guitar playin'. I play it just about anytime i'm mad at Bubette. She knows who it is and it drives her crazy when i play it.


----------



## fish hawk

yaknfish said:


> Were the green caterpillars floating or sinking. One of my first flies was a Wooly Worm, tied yellow and green to look like a Catawba Worm. Tore 'em up.



I finally figured out they were inch worms.Im gonna work on some today.Yesterday was a great day for tying,I got a lot done......Miguel next time you go to Smith I would suggest you stay in the Cabins and fish the Upper Smith.


----------

